# CALLING ALL DC/MD/VA PHOTOGS



## jocose (Sep 7, 2006)

HEAR YE! HEAR YE!

BE IT KNOWN THAT SIR JO OF COSE WILL BE HEADING OUT FOR AN EXCITING ADVENTURE IN PHOTOGDOM. COME ONE, COME ALL AND JOIN HIM AS HE USES HIS ZOOM LENS TO JOUST WITH OFFICE-BUILDING WINDMILLS. REVEL IN WARM CAMARADERIE, REGALE IN A FEAST FIT FOR KINGS.

_*WHO:*_ YOU, AND YOU, AND YOU, AND YOU

_*WHAT:*_ THE LAST OF THE SUMMER MEETUPS (or if your an optomist THE FIRST OF THE FALL MEETUPS)

_*WHEN:*_ SATURDAY NEXT, THE SIXTEENTH DAY OF SEPTEMBER, IN THE YEAR TWO THOUSAND AND SIX

_*WHERE:*_ SOMEWHERE IN THE REALM OF DC, MARYLAND, OR VIRGINIA

_*WHY:*_ ERM...IF YOU NEED TO ASK, PERHAPS THIS ISN'T THE RIGHT EVENT FOR YOU.

RSVP TO JO COSE EITHER ON THIS POST OF BY PM.


----------



## nitefly (Sep 7, 2006)

It's probably too soon for everyone..I'm in UK anyway so sorry  Good luck.


----------



## jocose (Sep 7, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> It's probably too soon for everyone..I'm in UK anyway so sorry  Good luck.




s'all good.  I wasn't trying to do a big ole international meetup, just trying to get the local folks together...but, you are always welcome to come if you're ever in town.  And if you ARE ever in town, we'll hold a special Nitefly meetup!!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, that announcement of yours was big enough to suggest it was meant to be something ... like ... well ... VERY BIG. But it is funny  I like your announcement.

A pity this announcement is gone to you now, so I can't use it any more to announce the REALLY BIG, and REALLY INTERNATIONAL TPF meet-up that I am planning to have in NORTH GERMANY, but to tell you the truth: something like this would not have occurred to me ever, anyway, so the herold's trumpet thing is all yours .

So will be your meet-up, since I decided I have by now travelled out to enough of them within a year (three all in all, two in the UK and one over at yours, as you KNOW! ); now the time has come for the world to travel my way.

Watch out for my announcement on here --- and the dates will be so that EVERYONE can plan to come and even save up some, and many who might today still be a bit too young will be of age by then also . So keep your eyes open.

(I'm still sorting things out in my head right now, but very soon the first results of my so far only just brain-storming will be published right here).


----------

